# facebook status (motgadd)



## yousteka (10 سبتمبر 2011)

فيه جمل كتير اوى بتتكتب ع الفيس بوك بتعجبنا اوى فانا فكرت نجمعها في موضوع و اى حد يقابله جملة تعجبه يحطها هنا 

و أنا هبدأ بشوية جمل بحبهم 





أتمنى آلعودة إلى آلوقت !!
آلذي كآن فيه آلحب آلوحَيد هُو :: حُضن أمي فقط !!
وعِندَمآ كآن بطلي هُو :: جدي !!
وكآن الشَي الوحيدْ الذي يُكسَر :: هُي آلـألعآب !!
وَ عِندمَـآ كَآن أعلى شَي في ألـأرضْ :: أكتــآف أبي !!
وآلشَي آلوحَيد الذي يُؤلمـ هو :: جُرح في رُكبـتي !!
وكَان الودآع يعني فـقَـط آلودآع إلىْ غد



​*لٱ  يحـتآج آلبعـض لِ آن يقـــول لك .. بَ صريح آلعبآرة - آنك مرفــــوض ف  حيـآتـہۧ -فَ بعـض آلتـصرفآت وآلردود منه كفــــيلـہۧ[ بَ آن تبقـيك  بعـيداً عن حيآتـہۧ*














افضل الطرق لمعاملة أى رجل 
.
.
.
.
.........
.
.
عندما يغضب منك:فقط احضنيه♥

عندما يكون صامت :اسأليه ما المشكله؟♥ 

عندما يتجاهلك :اعطيه الاهتمام♥ 

عندما يريد الابتعاد عنك :لاتوافقيه الرأي♥ 

عندما تريه فى أسوأ حالاته :قوليله انك أجمل و أرجل رجال الكون♥ 

عندما تريه يبكى :قبلى رأسه وقوليله إنك تحبيه اكتر من نفسك♥ 

عندما يدفعك أو يضربك 
...
.
.
.
.
لا كده زودهــــــــا على الآخـــــر

سكتناله دخل بحماره صحيح. يلا يا بنت قومي اقتليه 





​*كنَّـــــا ..

 نتصنَّع الْبكــــاء صِغــــارَا حِينما نخلد إِلَى النَّـــــوم ..
 حتى نجذِب إِنتبـــــاه امّهاتنـــــا.

 ... ...» وَ كبِرنـــــا ..

 فـَ أَصبحنـــــا نتصنَّع الـــــنَّوم حينما نبكـــــي ..
 حتى نتجـــــنَّب الـاَسئله*



​*معظمهم يملكون قدرة اللعب والتسلية والوعود
 والآماني والأحلام والخيال ... بإسم الحب !
 لكن قلة منهم فقط
 تملك قدرة الزواج ... بإسم الحب !

 فقرار الحب ... يحتاج لــ قلب !
 وقرار الزواج ... يحتاج لــ رجـل !*


​*عنـدمـــا أعلــنوا وفــــاتـــي بـــالخطـــأ . .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ســمعــت ضحكــة أعــــز النــــاس !!

 لو كانت لك فرصة رؤية الناس بعد موتك .. فستكتشف العجب العجاب .. لذا لا تتعجب مما
 تراه في حياتك .. فما خفي كان أعظم!!!*


​*عنــدمــا  تحب ...مــن لايحبــك فــ اعلم أنــك عــاشــق للعــذاب ,وعـندمــا لا  تحــب مــن يحــبك فــ اعلــم أنــك عاشــق للنــدم ,وعنــدما تحــب مــن  يحبــك فــ اعلــم أنــك ستعشــق الحيـــاة!*


​*اتـرك  الـحـب حـتـى يـأتـيـك فـي مـوعـده . لأن كـل مـن حـاول ان يـحـب قـبـل  هـذه الـلـحـظـه .. كـمـن حـاول ان يـفـتـح قـلبـه بـسكـيـن .. سـوف  يـنـفـتـح الـقلـب .. ولـكن سـيظـل طـوال حـياتـه يـنـزف!*


​*إذا  أتـى شخـص إلـى حياتــك فجــأه ،، وشغـل تفكيـرك بطريقـه غريبـه ،، فلا  تتعجل في حبه ولا تفكـــر به كثيرا فلربما لا يبادلك نفس المشاعر , فترهق  نفسك وقلبك لمن لا يستحق*


​*ســـأُغلِــق البــــاب وسَـــأَضــــع حــولَـــه ألف جِـــدَار ... وَلـــن تَعـــود إليـــه
 حَتَّـــى ولـــو قَدمـــتَ ألـــفَ اعتِــذَار .... وإن ســــألني أحـــد
 يــــومَــاً عَنــكَ سأقـــول أنّـنــي أسَـــأت الاختِيــار*


​*تعود المياه لمجاريها في بعض الأحيان ، لكنها لا تعود دائماً صالحة للشرب ..

 ..
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 هكذا هي عودة بعض الأشخاص إلى حياتنا
*



شوية حكم فيسبوكيه على الماشى 
لحد ما يعجبنى شوية تانين

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جداا
شكراا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2011)

خدي دووول​ 
عندما يقولك احد: ( سرك في بير )
تذكر . . . !!
•
•
•
•
•
ان البير يشرب منه الكثير
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بعد ما بقى جرام الدهب ب350 جنيه
ومتر الشقق ب 4000 جنيه
.
.
.
.
.
و كيلو اللحمة ب 75 جنيه
حتى البامبرز ب 90 جنيه
(اصبح الجواز كالحج لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا)​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
أنا لا أحيا بدون كرامتــــــــــــــى
فلن أسـمــحَ لنفســي ولو لمــرةٍ واحدة فـي حياتــي
بــأن أكـــــــــــــونَ مُجــردَ رقم يضـافُ إلــى قائِمَــةِ أحــد.​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
لا تستغــــــــــرب ......مهمـــــــــــا [خســــــــرت] مــــــــــن الأشيـــــــــــاء ..
ومهمـــــــــا [عرفــــــــــت ]مــــــــــــن الأســــــــــــرار ...<فقدرنــــــا>،،،
أن نعيـــــــــش فــــــــي زمـــــــــــــان !!
...
كــــــــــــل مــــــــــا فيــــــــــه "جائــــــــــز" و "معقــــــــول" و "ممكـــــــــــن. !​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
‎
أحب الاستمــآع إلــى الگــذب عندمــآ أگــون متأگــد مَــن آلحقيقــة..
آشعــر بمتعــة . . ! ?
أنــآ أكتشــف الآِخريــن مــن الدآخــل ..!!.!​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
الأقدار أوسع نظراً منك فلا تتحير معها.. وأرحم منك فلا تتهمها .. وأحكم منك فلا تستجهلها .. وأقوى منك فلا تعاندها .. وأسرع منك فلا تسابقها​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 

اغلقت قلبى و حجزت شوقى عن الحب و تعلمت النسيان
ليتنى ما عرفت الحــــب و لا تــذوقت حــنانة الفــتـــان
فما هــــو الا عـــذاب و غـــدر و فـــــراق و حــــــــرمان
عـلــمت ان الدنــيـــا لــن تعـــطى الانـــســان الامــــــــان
مـــازال البــشر يتلاعبون بالعــواطــف و يعيشون الاوهام
و مـــا انا بـــواهمة فى الحــب الذى لـــن يعطينا الا الاحلام
يالــيتــها تتحــقــق و لكنها اكــاذيب نصدقــها باهتـــــــماماغلقت قلبى و حجزت شوقى عن الحب و تعلمت النسيان​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
قــــــــررت يومــــــــاً ان اشــــــــكو همومــي لـِ البحــــــــر ~
فكتــــــــبت همومــــــــي في ورقــــــــة ..
ووضعتهــــــــا في زجاجــــــــة مغلقــــــــة ورميتهــــــــا في البحـــــــر ~
فأعادهــــــــا البحــــــر لي ~ فتحــــــــت الزجــــاجة واخرجـــــت الورقــــــــة
فوجــــدت مكتــــــــوب فيهــــــــا "عذراً سيــــــــدي..."
فــَ أمواجــــــــي اضعــــــــف من ان تحمــــــــل همومــــــــك​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
بعض الرحيل نختاره .. وبعض الرحيل نجبر عليه .. فيأتي بثقل الجبال .. نمارسه بخطى متثاقلة .. وكأننا نجر العالم بأكمله خلفنا .. فنمضي قليلآ .. ونلتفت للوراء قليلآ .. لأن في الخلف أشياء .. أحلام .. أرواح معلقة قلوبنا بها​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
هنالك من يُحبك بجنون ويسعى جاهداً لإصابتك بذلك الجنون 
فلا يقبل منك الا ان تبادله الحب بالحب 
فإذا رفضت انقلب السحر على الساحر 
وتبدلت مشاعره اتجاهك 180درجة​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي إلا بموت صاحبه والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه ​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
لـن انظــر الــي المـاضـي .. فـأحـزن
و لـن اخــاف مــن المسـتقبــل .. فـأفـشـل
بــل ســأترك همـــومـي و افــرح
و سـأتـوكــل علــي الهـــي فأنــجـح​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
قد تُسلب حرية المرء
قد تُسلب إنسانيته
قد تُسلب حتى حياته​ 
ولــــــــــكـــــــــن :
هُناك شيئين لا يُمكن أن يُسلبا منه​ 

الكــــرآمة والاحلآم ​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
مـش كل حـلم نشـوفـه سهـل هـنبقي حققنـاه .. ده سـاعـات بيبقـي الـسهل صعب لـما نتمنـاه
والدنيا عمر ما حد جالها وعاشها من غير اه
اوقـات بـنتجـرح ونجـرح واحـنا مش حاسين .. وان حـد فـينـا حـب يفـرح فرحه يبقي حـزين
ايـــام وبـتـعـشنـا وفـاكـرين انـنـا عـايـشيـن​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
أيهــــا ألبشــــر ..! اذا كــــان ألانســـان لا يخطـــيء فلمـــاذا وضعــــوا الممحـــاة مـــع قلــــم الرصــــاص..!​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
الحب كلمه عجبتني
....
.....
...
...
..
...
..
جربتها جرحتني
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
الحــــــــــب لا يقتـــــــــل احــــــد ولكنــــــــــه يعلق القلــــــــــــب بيــــــن الحيــــــاه والمـــــــوت لذلــــــك ليســـــــت المأســـــــاه فـــــــى رحيـــــــل مــــن تحـــــــب ولكــــن المأســــــاه فــــى رحيــــــــل قلبــــك مــــع مــن تحـــــــب اذا أحببـــــــت يومــــــــاً كُــــــــن علـــى قَـــــدْرِ المَســـؤوليــــةِ لأن العَبــــــثْ بِالمَشَــــاعِر أســـــوأ جريمـــــــة لا يُعاقــــــب عليهـــــا القَــــانُون بَـــــــل يُعاقِــــــب عليهـــــا"​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
طريق مفتوح وباب
وصوت طالع بخوف
بيعلق الاسباب
على شماعة الظروف
خلاص ما فيش جراح
خلاص الوقت فات
معقول في حد مات
حتعرف تجرحه​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2011)

يااااااه جمل كتير حلوة وعجبتنى

دى الاحدث 



الشعب المصرى اشترى حريته ونسى الكتالوج .... فـــ عمال يلعب فى كل الزراير


----------



## white.angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل ..... مشاركه *​


----------



## white.angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحـــــ♥ــــــب*
*  ↓↓*
*  •*
*  ↓↓*
*  •*
*  ↓↓*
*  •*
*  نظـرة*
*  فانجذاب*
*  فـكــــــلام*
*  فـلــــــقـــــاء*
*  فــغــــــــــــــرام*
*  فـجـــــــــــــــــــواز*
*  فـعـيــــــــــــــــــــــال*
*  فـمـلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل*
*  فـانـتـحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــار*
*  فـبـلاش مـنـــــــــــــــــــــــه*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أنــآ لآ أمثـل لمــن حـولـي شـخصيـة لـڪي أرضـيهــم ! ,, *
*  بــل أڪون ڪمـآ أنــآ*
*  فـإن لــم يتقبلـونــي ,, *
*  فـتلك باخـتصـآر*
*   ~ ليـسـت مشڪلتـي  ~*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الأصيل بيقول الصداقة زمان*
*  كانت الصداقة زمان فن في الاحترام وعظيم الوفاء*
*  أصبحت الصداقة بهذا الزمان .. مصالحُ .. وتقاس بالميزان*
*  وشيء من النفاق هو من استحل مكانها الآن..*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* ان تكون واثقاً من نفسك*
*  لا يعني ... أنك مغرور*

*  أن تبكي*
*  لا يعني ... أنك ضعيف القلب*

*  أن تبتسم دائماً*
*  لا يعني ... أنك لا تحمل هموماً وأحزانًا*

*  أن تخطئ مرة*
*  لا يعني ... أنك إنسان سيئ*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لن اغير من نفسي لاجل اي شخص ....*
*   ولن اعبث بشخصيتي لارضي الاخرين .....*
*   ان لم تعجبك شخصيتي ليست مشكلتي .....*
*   فغيرك يعشقها ....*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يتبعُون إسلوبّ آلوقاحه ۆ يحترفونّ بـــه,,*
*  يعآملوننــــيّ كمــــآ لآ أُريد  !!*
*  ثــمّ يقــــولونّ  ٱنتِ ( سريعة الغضــب ) !!!*
*  امـــــــرّ مُضحـــــكّ جداً!*
*  ۆ آلامرّ آلمضحكـــكَ آيضاً يُــــريــدون آنّ آتحــدثّ*
*  معهُم ۆ كأن شيء لمّ يحدُث!!*
*  عـــــــذرآ اعزآئـــــــي :*
*  فـــــإن كرآمَتـــــــــي ..*
*  كعلبـــــــة آلدوآء أضعهـــــــآ بعيــــــداً عن متنـــــاول الآطفــــــــآل* ​


----------



## yousteka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جداا
> شكراا
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسي يا استاذى 
بس برضه عايزين نعرف اخر الجمل اللي عجبت حضرتك
​


----------



## yousteka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> خدي دووول​
> عندما يقولك احد: ( سرك في بير )
> تذكر . . . !!
> •
> ...




فيه جمل كتير تحفة يا مايكل
مما يساعد على اللطش
ميرسي يا صديقي
و عايزين كل يوم شوية جمل كدة
​


----------



## yousteka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يااااااه جمل كتير حلوة وعجبتنى
> 
> دى الاحدث
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
حلوة خالص يا تاسونى
ربنا يستر و مانعملش حرب قصدى قافلة


و هستنى من حضرتك كل يومخ احدث حاجة
​


----------



## yousteka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الحـــــ♥ــــــب*
> *  ↓↓*
> *  •*
> *  ↓↓*
> ...




بجد جامدين اخر كام حاجة 
و بيزودوا رغبة الانسان على الاقتباس (اللطش بمفهوم الفيس)
هستنى منك كل يوم زيهم ياقمر 
و ميرسي ليكى كتير
​


----------



## مريم12 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بصى دوووووووووووووول


ليس البڪـاء عـلى النفس إن مـاتـت
.
.
.
.
... ... ...
.
.
.
ولڪن البڪاء على التوبـه إن فـاتــت
----------------------------------------------------
ما أحقرنى يا الله... أين انا بين من تركوا لاجلك العالم وما فيه ..وأنا أبخل عليك بدقائق معدودة أقف فيها أمامك ...
------------------------------------------------------
ســـ أصمت
!

- لـــن أعـــاتب
... - ولــــن افرغ مَــــا فـــي قـــلبي ..
... ... ......
......سَــــ ابـــقى صـــــامت !
لانـــہ / مــــھما تــــكلمت فلــــن

” يتغيـــــر شـــــيء
------------------------------------------------------
إن الزيتون إذا ضغطت عليه أخرج أرقى الزيوت ...
.
و الفواكه كذلك إذا ضغطت عليها أخرجت أحلى العصائر ...
.
فإذا أحسست أن متاعب الدنيا تضغط عليك بهمومها ...
.
فأعلم أن الله يريد أن يخرج منك أحلى ما في قلبك ...
---------------------------------------------------
أخــرســــــــــي أيتهـــــــا الدنيــــــا ............... ســــــــــوف أتحــــــــدث !
.
.
.
.
... ... .
.
.
سأجعل الحياة ورائي من جبروت ابتسامتي ....وسأضع كرامتي فوق رأسي وسأضع قلبي تحت قدمي.........ليرحل من يرحل ....... !!!
لن تهدم الدنيا ولن تغلق أبواب السماء!!
فأنا لا التفت للوراء أبدآ....فالحب والتقدير لا يأتي بالتوسل والرجاء فإذا كان وجودهم شيء فكرامتي أشياء..
---------------------------------------------------
لا تفكر أن كل من يمتلك إبتسآمة بأنه فرحآن ..
فـلْآ يجيد الضحك إلْآ من تعدى حٌدْود البكآء..!!!
--------------------------------------------------
لـمــــــاذا يا الله ؟

تسعدنى ........... وأنا ........ أحزنك

ترعانى ............. وأنا ........ أهملك
...
ترشدنى ........... وأنا ........ أتركك

تفتخر بى........... وأنا ........ أنكرك

تنتظرنى .......... وأنا ......... أبتعد عنك

تجعلنى أبتسم وأنت تبكى على خطاياى
----------------------------------------------
ليس العار في أن تسقط ولكن العار أن لا تستطيع النهوض



كفاية عليكم كده
بجد فكررررررة حلوووووة جدااااا يا تيكا
تسلم ايدك و افكاررررررررك​


----------



## yousteka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*
*

*
*

*كام اسيتيوس جداااااااد*

ع الماشى​
*
*

*لا آفـــهَـــــمُ . . !
 .......................
 . . . لــــمَ تــــرحــــلُ آلأشـــيــــآءُ , فـــقَـــــط .. حـــيـــنـــمَــآ ( نــتــعــلــق ) بــهَــآ . ...؟؟*



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*ما تمنيت البكاء يوما

 لكن هم الزمان أبكاني!

 تمنيت أن أعيش كما تريد نفسي

 لكن عاشت نفسي كما يريد زماني*



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*عندمَآ تبَكينَآ الأغَآني فَهذآ يعني آننآ إمَـــــــــآ فِي آقَصى حَآلـآت الوَجــــع أۈ فِي أشَدِ الأوقَآتِ حَآجـــــــه.*


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


​*مضطــر أن أسامحــــك
 .
 .
 .
 .
... ... ... ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .. . ليـــس حبـــاً لــك ! لأنــه يــقال أنـه يوم القيامــه (يتلاقـــــا المتخاصمـــــون)..!
 وأنـــــا لا أريـــــــــد رؤيتــــــــك مــُطـلقــــاً ...!*


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*ليــسـت الحكمــه أن تعـرفـ مـاذا ستفعـلـ فـي النهـايـهـْ

 بقــدر مـا هـي أن تـدركـ الخطـوهـ التـاليـهـْ
 التـى ستتخـذهـا بعـد ذـلـكـ !

... ... ~~~~~~~~

مــــــــــن السهـــــــل ان تضــــــــــع يــــــــدك علــــــــــى فمـــــــــك كـــــــــي لا تتكلـــــــم ...... ولكـــــــــــن ..... مـــــــــــن الصعـــــــــب ان تـــــــضع يـــــــــدك عــــــــلى قلبـــــــك كــــــــي لا تحــــــــــب*



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*اللـي باعـكــ
 .
 .
 .
 ..
... ... .
 لا تبيعــه !
 .. لأنـه لا يسـوى شـيء .. سلمـه لغيـرَكــ مجانــاً .. وأكتـبـ على ظهــره ..
 ( هــديه مستعملــه ) .. يــوزَع مجانـاً ولا يُبــاع .. !!*



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


​*آتعآأمُـل مُـعهمِ بـ سذآأجه ليس لـآأني كْـِذلكْ ..؟؟بل لـآأني لـآأ آريد آستهلـآكْ كْـِمُـيه هآأئله من } آلعقلـآأنيه مع آشخآأص آغبى من آلغبآأء نفسَـَـَـَـَـه !*


----------



## yousteka (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> كفاية عليكم كده
> بجد فكررررررة حلوووووة جدااااا يا تيكا
> تسلم ايدك و افكاررررررررك​




بجد بجد كلهم حلوين اوووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايديك و ميرسي خالص عليهم

​


----------



## yousteka (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*آلـبـعـض  يـقـوَل . . لـن تـعـلـم [قـيـمـة] آلـشـيء آلـذي تـمـلـگـه . . حـتـى  [تـخـسـره] . . لـگـن آلـحـقـيـقـه هـي . . أنـک دآئـمـا ًتـعـلـم قـيـمـة  مـآ تـمـلـک . . وَ لـگـن لآ تـعـتـقـد أبـداً أنـک "سـوَف تـخـسـره*


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*لســت  الأفــضل .. ولـكن لي >> أسـلوبي << سأظل دائما .. أتقبل رأي  الناقد والحاسد ~ فالأول يصحح مساري .. والثاني يزيد من اصراري ..*

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


​*سأل رجل أحد الحكمآء

 .
 .
 لماذا نكوّن علاقات مع أشخاص
 ... ۉنحن نعلم أن العلاقة ستنتهي حتماً
 ...................
 .
 لماذا اعشق أمرأة حتى الجنون
 وانا اعلم انها في النهاية ملك لغيري
 .
 .
 فردّ عليھ الحكيم:
 سأجيبك ۉلكن قل لي أولاً
 لماذا علينا ممارسھ الحيآه .. ۉنحن نعلم أننآ سنموت حتماً*


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*ربَـيْ ٱجعّل يُـۆميْ ٱفَضّل مَنْ ٱمسّيَ , ۆ غَديْ ٱفَضّل مِنْ يُۆميَ . ۆ لٱ تحَرمنّيْ سعَـٱدةُ حَلمْ ٱنتَظرتْ تحّقَيقَہ ♥"*


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*عّندمُا ترى نفسكك :

 لمُ تعَد . . تهُتم ب احَدُ !

 فَ اعّلمُ - آنہُ قَد , خَابُ ؛
 ...
 ظنكك - بَ الكثيررُ*


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


​*صــافــح
 *
 *
 *
 *
 ... ... وســامــح
 *
 *
 *
 *
 ودع الـخـلــق للــخـالــق
 *
 *
 *
 *
 {فـ أنـــا}* * * و{أنـــت} * * * و {هــــم} * * * و {نــحــن} * * *راحلون*


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*اذا أحببـــــــت يومــــــــاً . .

 كُــــــــن علـــى قَـــــدْرِ المَســـؤوليــــةِ ..

 لأن العَبــــــثْ بِالمَشَــــاعِر

 أســـــوأ جريمـــــــة..

 لا يُعاقــــــب عليهـــــا القَــــانُون ... .. !

 بَـــــــل يُعاقِــــــب عليهـــــا ... " القَــــــــدَرْ*



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*الــصـــدمـــة قــد تـفـعـل بـك شـيـئـان ، إمـا أن تـدمـرك !
 أو أن تـصـنـع مـنـك شـخـص أقــوى يـصـعـب انـهـزامـه !

 وبـيــــــدك الاختــــيار*


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


​*أحب فــيك غيــرتك . . :
 . . . و لكن لا [ تخنــقني ]. . !

 أحــب فــيك اهتــمامك... . 
 . . .و لكن لا [تراقــبني] . . . !

 أحــب فيك ســؤالك . . 
 . . . و لكن لا [ تــحقق معــي ] . . . !

 أحــب أن أحــدثك . . 

 . . . و لــكن لا [تأمرني بالكلام ] . . !

 أحــب كل ما فــيك و لكن] باعــتدال ] . . . !

 فجرعــة زائدة من حــبك قد تقــتلني .*





كفاية كدة النهاردة

​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بعض الناس ( جزم ) بس منقدرش نعيش حافيين هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا انسان بسيط وعايش فى حالى*
*شعارى دايما
.. عليك يا ربى اتكالى
و
...
لو
حد زعلنى.. مش باخد فى بالى
اهو فى ناس بتقرا كلامى .. كأنه تسالى
وناس بتعلق بكلام كتير عليا و على خيالى
لكن بصراحة وجودكم فى كل الاحوال بيسعدنى*
*ومهما*
*كان كلامكم قاسى بيفيدنى
دايسوع علمنى احب حتى اللى بيهينى*
*وانا عايز ارضى ابويا واعمل زى ما بيريدنى*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*لا تتضــايــق إن تـأخــرت أستجــابــة الله لك لأنـــه يختـــار الـوقـــت المـنـاســب لإتـمــام طلبــاتــك .. فـهــو يـحـبــك أكـــثـر مـمــا تـحــب نـفـســك .. أتـكــل عـلـيــه و لا تـيـــأس*
*ــــــــــــــــــ*
*لـــو كـــان الـــجـــواز بـــــــيــــســـعـــد
.
.
.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
مـــكـــنـــش الــــعــــريـــس لبـس اسود*
*ـــــــــــــــــــ*
*أعزف أحزاني على جيتاري*
*أحزاني التي أنشأها آلامي*
*آلامٌ عذّبت قلبي وسجنت ابتسامتي*
*آلامٌ رفعت عنوان معاناتي*
*آلامٌ أرضخت فرحتي لأحزاني*
*فودّعت حريّتي وودّعت ابتسامتي*
*وخضعت لآلامي وأحزاني*
*فأصبحت الدموع قدري*
*والمعاناة مصيري*
*والوحدة رفيقي*
*والأنين صوتي*
*والمجهول هويّتي وأعزف أسطورة أحزاني على أوتار جيتاري
بقلم قلب الاحزان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ربما تشعر بالوحدة والحزن*
*ولا يرى احد دموعك التى فى الخفاء*
*وحزنك الذى يسحقك ليلة ورا الاخرى
...
ادعوك اليوم ان تفعل مثلما فعل داود*
*قم واصرخ ليا مع داود وقل :*
*يارب نج نفسى خلصنى من اجل رحمة محبتك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*الحب الصادق في القلب الطاهر .. كزهرة في فصل الربيع
لا يأتيها الصيف القاتل ولا يخدشها البرد الشديد
والعقل الناضج بالحب الصادق ليس معطلاً 
والقلب النابض بالحب الصادق قلب له احساس خاص
الحب الصادق قمر يتلألأ نوره في ليل مظلم ليضيء لنا العاطفة 
وهو شمس بخيوط ذهبية .. تبعث دفئاً ليقينا من برد الشوق*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــ*
*‎......يُـمْـكِـنُـكَ اصـطـنـاع الـبـسـمـة ?? ولـكـن لا يُـمْـكِـنـك اصـطـنـاع الـسّـعـادة ...*
*يُـمْـكِـنُـكَ أن تـكـذب عـلـى الآخـريـن ?? ولـكـن لا يُـمْـكِـنـك الـكـذب عـلـى نَـفـسـك ...*
*يُـمْـكِـنُـكَ أن تـغـيِّـر رأْيـك ولـكـن ?? لا يُـمْـكِـنـك أن تُـغـيّـر ما اخـتـارَه قـلـبـك ....:*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*يـالـلـي انـت بـتـحـسـبـهـا ومـهـمـوم .. بـكـرة يـدبـرهـا احـسـن مــن الـيـوم .. مـا تـسـيـبـهـا عـلـيـه وامـسـك فــايـديـه .. مـحـدش جـالـه وبـات مـظـلـوم*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*العقول الصغيرة هموم صغيرة، أما العقول الكبيرة فليس عندها وقت للهموم*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*عندما تحس بالفرح، أنظر عميقاً في قلبك، وسوف تجد أن ما أعطاك حزناً في السابق، وحده الذي يعطيك الفرح الآن.*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* [الْحــيـاة ] ..»مَجـــرَد كــتَاب .. ~ غَيـر أَنَّنَا مَجـبـوَرَيْن .. عَلَى ان نعَيْش صَفْحـاتِه بِالْتَّرْتِيْب 
.. وَلَا يَمّكـنَنَا اخـتَيّار 
.. الْصَّفْحـة الَّتِي نَشَآء .. فإرضى بِكُل شيء .. فلربما تكون الصفحه القادمة أجَـمــل ? .. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*الوْصُـولْ إلى رِضَــى آلنـَــآس‘ ..
أشـْـــــبَه بــِ طــَريق طَويـْل !
يـَنْتهْي‘ بــِ لـَو...حَة آرشـــــــَآدية ~ مـَـكـُـتــــوب عـَـلـْـيهـَـا
عــــُذراً . .
آلطــــــــــَريـْق‘ مــَـسْدُود*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*عـنـدمـا يـغـيـب الـحـبـيـب ?
تـشـعـر بـأنــكــ وحـيـداً مـهـمـا زاد عــدد الـنـاس مــن حـولـكــ
تــظـل تـشـعـر بـالـوحـدة و كـأن لا أحــد بـقـربـكــ و رغــمــ كـل الـضـوضــاء
تـظـل دائـمــا تـسـمـع صـوتــه و تـتـخـيـل أنــه ينــاديـــك ?
? Miss You ?

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*سُـــألَ حكيم :ـ
مـن أيــن يـبـدأ الــحـب؟؟؟ و مــن أيــن يـنـتـهـي الـحـب؟؟؟
فــقــال: يـبـدأ مــن الــعــيــن ويــنــتــهــي مــنـهـا.
فــقـيـل: كـيـف ذلـك؟؟
فـقـال: يـبـدأ بـنــظــره مــن الــعـيـن و يـنـتــهــي بـدمـعــه مــن نــفــس الــعـيـن*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا في حاجة عجبتني جداااااااااااااااا وقعدت اضحك عليها*
*اليابان قدرت جالها زالزال وفي 6 شهور قدرت تستعيد قوتها *
*واحنا لسه في اعتصامات ومظاهرات وبنهش السلوعة واختارنا الفستان البنبي *​


----------



## yousteka (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*لْآ يوجدّ فيَ العآلم من هو " مُخّطئ " على الدّوآم .. فــَ حتى ~ [ الساعة المتوقفة] ~
 تكون علىْ حقٍ مرتين فيْ اليوِم الوَاحد*


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*ماأصعب أن تبكي علي شئ ﻟـﻴـﺲ ﻣـﻨــﻪ
 ﺭﺟــــــــﺍﺀ
 ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗــﻄــﻠــﺐ ﺷــﻴـﺌـﺎ ﻫـــﻮ
 ﻭﺍﻟــﻨـﺠــﻭﻡ ﻓــﻲ ﺍﻟـــﺒـﻌــﺩ
 ﺳـــــــــواء
 ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗــﺤــﺐ ﺷــﺨــﺼــﺎ
 ﻳــﻌـﺎﻣــلك ﺑــﺠــﻔـــﺎﺀ
 ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗــﻀـﺤـﻲ ﻓـﻲ ﺳــﺒـﻴــﻞ ﺃﺣـﺪ ﻻ
 ﻳـﻌـﺮﻑ ﻣـﻌـﻨﻰ ﺍﻟــﻮﻓـاء*



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*عـنـدمـا تـطـلـب فـتـاة مـن شـاب أن يـسـمـع أغـنـيـة مـا.....
 ذلـك بـسـبـب أن ال...أغـنـيـة تـحـوي جـمـيـع الـكـلـمـات الـتـي تـخجل أن تـقـولـهـا لـه.*


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*حكمــــــــــة عجبتني :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 جلس حكيم بين الناس وقال نكته .. فضحكوا الناس

 قالها مرة ثانية ضحكوا قليلاً

 ...
 ... ... ... ... قالها ثالثة ضحكوا اقل

 قالها مرة رابعة .. ولم يضحك أحــد

 هنا ابتسم الحكيم وقال : لم تستطيعوا ان تضحكوا على نفس النكتة مرة ومرتين وثلاث مرات .

 إذا لماذا تبكون على نفس الجرح أكثر من 100 مــرة*


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*مصر  دلوقتي عاملة بالظبط زي النكتة اللي بتقول 14 صعيدي اشتركوا وجابوا  ميكروباص وعشان محدش فيهم مأمن للتاني يشتغل عليها لواحدة قرروا يركبو هما  الـ 14 في كل مشوار ولما لقوا العربية ما بتجيبش فلوس غيروا السواق *



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*لا تستغــــــــــرب ......مهمـــــــــــا [خســــــــرت] مــــــــــن الأشيـــــــــــاء ..

 ومهمـــــــــا [عرفــــــــــت ]مــــــــــــن الأســــــــــــرار ...<فقدرنــــــا>،،،

 أن نعيـــــــــش فــــــــي زمـــــــــــــان !!
 ......
 كــــــــــــل مــــــــــا فيــــــــــه "جائــــــــــز" و "معقــــــــول" و "ممكـــــــــــن. !*

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​*بـــعـــد سماعي لأكثر من 4200 قصة عاطفية إستطعت أيجاد حل لكل مشاكل الحب
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ابدء بالحب بعد عودتك من عرسك , وأحب من هو لك فعلا .*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

المتفائل والمتشائم كلاهما ضروري للمجتمع ....الأول : اخترع الطائرة .... والثاني : الباراشوت


----------



## yousteka (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*اذا لـــم يعجبك .. كلامـــي و تفكيـــري .. فهـــذا فقـــط القليـــل مـــن ..
 نسماتـــي دون اعاصيـــــري .. فدعك مـــن محاولـــة احباطـــي ..
 و تحقيـــري .. فأنـــا معدنــي المـــاس ولــن تـستطيـع تــكسيــري..*

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
​*تعجبنى نفسى جِدّا . . ♥
 حين أكمل حديثي معهم
 رغم يقيني بأنهم
 [ كَذَّابِيْن ]
 ^
 ^^^
 ^^^^^
 ^^^^^^^^
 ^^^^^^^^^^^
 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 ^^^^
 ^^^^
 ^^^^
 ^^^^
 ^^^^
 ^^^^
 ^^^^
 فأنا
 لست مجبر على أن يفهمنى الاخرين ... وليس كل شخص مجبور أن يعجب بشخصيتي وأفكاري فأنا الكثير من الأشخاص لم يعجبوني

 فمن يمتلك مؤهلات العقل والأحساس ...
 سأكون أمامه كالكتاب المفتوح ...
 وعليه أن يحسن الأستيعاب*

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
​*لا يـؤذيـنــــا بـعـمـــــق ... إلاّ مــــن أحـبـبـنـاهـــــم بـصــــدق !!!
 لـيــس لأنـنّـــا مـغـفـلـيـــــن أو ســــاذجـيـن ... لـکــــن ..
 لأنـنّـــا وضـعـنـاهــــم فــــي أمـاکــــن ضـعـفـنـــــا*

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
​*أشيــاء كثيرة تجبــرنــي

 ( !ن .. أصمــــــــت..! )

 أهمهــا 4 أشيــاء !

 و اقــع سخيـــف

 و نــآس طبعهم غريــــب

 و حبايب يبعدون من غيــــر سبب

 و عــآلم حتى لو " تكلمـــــت "

 تظلمك وتفهم كلمتكـ ... " خطأ*

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
​*أحبني لدرجة أنه تنازل عنِي
 حينماَ وجد ذلك منْ :
 [ صإلحي ] !!

 وَ أحببّته لدرّجة أني تمسِكت بَه رغم
 ... [ يقيني ]
 أنه ليس " صالحآ لي "

 ترىُ من أحب الآخر أكثر!*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*أليسَ عشقاً !!

 أن’ تكُون قَد أوجعتني’ و أوجعتُك ~

 ولكن ما زلت’ تُريدني’ وأريدك’ . ! ♥♥*

*لَيتَ جَميعَ أُمنِياتِنَا كـَ المَوت , مُتَأَكِدين بَ أَنَّها سَتَتحَقق يَومـاً ماّ !*

...وممدت يدي إلى الهاتف... وانا اطلب نصف رقمك تذكرت في النصف الآخر أنّا  قد انتهينا !!!! وان للفراق علينا حق احترامه وان كل الأصوات مباحة لي بعد  الفراق إلاّ صوتك


ان اردت حبآ صادقآ فلا تبحث عنه كثيرآ
 بل اترك هذه المسائله للحياه
 فهى من ستبحث لك عن افضل فتاه تناسبك
 وان تاخرت الحياه فلا تمل سريعآ
 بل اعلم ان الفتاه التى تستحقها
 هى اصعب من ان تجدها الحياه بسهوله
 JOHNA​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا تنتظر حبيباً باعك 

وانتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين 

فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

احيانا حديثك مع الجدران يجدي نفعا اكثر 
من حديثك مع بعض البشر .....

للاسف طبعااااا..

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نختبئ في حُضن الصّمت ؛ 
حينما نُدرك بأن ما نُحاول شرحهُ 
لن يُفهم مُطلقاً :") ! *

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

خذلتني كثيراً ~ 

 و أصبح بداخلىي جرح منك ,, جعلني ---->
 صامت أكثر ,, وحروفي قليلة

 و جعل الجميع ,, لا يرددوا سوى : 
تغيرت كثيراً !

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 “هو الغَائبٌ الذيّ لا يأتيْ 
 أنَا المشتاق الذيَ لا ينسَى !”

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


جميلٌ هو آلحُب 
حين يحيآ معنآ طويلآ !

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

كــنت بحسب ان اللـي راح كـويــس ..
 طلــع .. كويــــس انـــه راح !

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


مستنـے اللحظـہ اللـے هقولـے فيـہـا خلاصـے أنا فوقتـے
?ـتـر الـتـفـ?ـيـر ?ــانـے فـادنـے بـإيــہ غيـر أنـے تعبتـے
و سـواء ?ـانـے ?ـده أو ?ـده ?ـلــہ بـيـتـنـسـے بـالـوقـتـے
فـے الدنيا أنا شوفتـے بعينـے اللـے مشفـہـوشـے ولا حـد
?ـانـے فـــيــہ أســئـلـہ جــوايـا لا لـيـہــا جــوابـے ولا رد
مـنـے ضـمـنـہـا لـيــہ مـبـقـاشـے فيــہ حـد بـيـحـبـے بجد


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


نحنُ لآ نكتُب أبداً مِنْ أجل الشكوَى ،
أو مِن أجل أن تُطآردنآ تِلكَ العيونْ المُشفِقَة
خلفَ [ شآشآت الكومبيوتَر ] ؛

نحنُ نكتُب مِنْ أجل أن تخفّ تِلكَ الهآلَة السودآء الّتي تُحيط بِقلوبنَآ ،
حتَى تُصبحَ رقيقَة
بحيثُ تتكفَّل ريآح الزمَن بِأن تقذفهآ بعيييداً . .
إن كتَبنآ عن غيآبهم ،ليسَ معنَى ذلك
أنّنآ نسترجي عودتهُم ،

وإن كتبنآ عَن الحنيـنْ ،
ذلك يعني أنْ نُدرِكْ قسوته ،
فَ نجعَل النّسيآن هدفاً نسعَى لِتحقيقه !
نحنُ نكتُب مِنْ أجل تلوين خيبآتنآ !
نحنُ نكتُب عن أوجــاعنآ

نحتآجّ للكثيرّ منَ آلقوهـ..
لنتمكنَ منَ آلضّغط 
علىَ زرّ [ Delete ]
حتىَ نزيلهم تماماً ...


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



البَعض يَخذُلك’ فِي لحظَة’ وَ فِي كُل مَوقف وَ فِي’ كُل فُرصة’ ,
ثُم بَعد ذلك يُصر على’ أنهُ | يُحبك !

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لن أنـدم علـى أي شخص
 دخل حيـاتي ورحل !!!

فالمخلص أسعـدني ،،،
والسيء منحني التجـربه ،،،
والاسـوأ كـان درساً لـي ،،،

اما الأفضل فَـ لن يتركني أبــــدا ،،

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


----------

